# Seroquel vs Ambien



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

What would be better for someone who has occasional trouble sleeping, seroquel 100mg or ambien 15mg?


----------



## joaquimcast (Nov 2, 2012)

Ambien: it should really only be taken occasionally because in the long term, and if taken everyday, disrupts sleep patterns (eroding sleep quality). Only take it when you're already lying in bed.

Seroquel 100mg is a very high dosage to help with insomnia. 25mg is what doctors usually prescribe. Takes 2 to 3 hours to make you sleepy. Also may cause more drowsiness than Ambien the day after.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I really don't like z drugs cause there addictive cause tolarance and dependance. Seroquel really has a long 18hour half life so your whole day maybe shot but it alot easier to take that once in awhile.

i guess it really depends on what you need. If you need a short sleep go with the ambien if you need a long sleep and can afford to be drowesy the next take seroquel.

it wouldn't hurt having both cause there not cross tolerant you can always use seroquel to quit the ambien.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

chiaza said:


> What would be better for someone who has occasional trouble sleeping, seroquel 100mg or ambien 15mg?


Well, they are two entirely different beasts. Ambien works on GABA receptors while Seroquel on histamine, serotonin, adrenaline and dopamine receptors.

However, at 25 to 50 mg, seroquel works only as a very strong antihistamine and alpha1 antagonist. So you don't have to take 100 mg which begins to touch serotonin receptors, you can even try with 12.5 mg.

I take seroquel for bipolar, 200 mg. At the beginning of my titration, at 25 mg, it knocked me out and made me very slow the day after. Now I got used to it, so it takes me to sleep but leaves me refreshed. In order to adapt, I needed a month, more or less. I love seroquel, but I don't think it should be used as a first line med for insomnia.

So I would go with ambien. It doesn't do anything for me, but for many people it does. Also, it doesn't change sleep architecture and shouldn't leave you groggy in the morning. Just be sure to take it when you're already in bed and you have at least 8 hours to sleep. Also I would try with 10 mg first.

If it doesn't work, don't worry, there are many options for insomnia, one of them is SUBLINGUAL melatonin, key word, sublingual. It knocks me out, and it's OTC in most countries. You could give it a try, it works in 15 mins.

Take care!


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

ricca91 said:


> at 25 mg, it knocked me out and made me very slow the day after. Now I got used to it, so it takes me to sleep but leaves me refreshed. In order to adapt, I needed a month, more or less. I love seroquel, but I don't think it should be used as a first line med for insomnia.


i really want to try seroquel, but man i cant get past the first two days...just 12.5mg makes me so groggy the next day is a total killer...i might as well be a brick.....did you say it takes a whole month for this to go away if used just as sleep med (< 50mg) or for your 200mg dose?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

For your purpose I would go for ambien. I don't want to sound like some hippy, but long walks at night help too to wear me down. Or go for the easy route, Some beer and it's legal too! However for some people it's very stimulating. People that become aggressive on beer --> turn off.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

imrj said:


> i really want to try seroquel, but man i cant get past the first two days...just 12.5mg makes me so groggy the next day is a total killer...i might as well be a brick.....did you say it takes a whole month for this to go away if used just as sleep med (< 50mg) or for your 200mg dose?


Yeah, I hear you... For me it took about a month (the titrating up phase decided by my psychiatrist) to adjust to 25 up to 200 mg (sedation wise), but if you have bipolar or schizophrenia you may want to give it a try, since for me it's a life saver.

Tolerance to sedative effects may or may not develop and it really depends on the person, there's no way of telling if you will or won't and in how much time.

If you want to use just for insomnia, don't. At least not as a first line med. Taking seroquel for anxiety or insomnia is like taking dexamethasone for a mosquito bite. Of course it will stop the itch, but the adverse effect profile is unjustified and you could solve the problem by just taking a benign, OTC antihistamine.

Cheers!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My vote would be for Ambien, since you say you're only going to take it occasionally. The occasional part is vital as it's very likely to lose efficacy is used too often.

Seroquel for sleep is best avoided. It' something I'd only suggest if other better choices failed.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say ambien..the only one I have experience with so yeah. 

I just heard from other stories about seroquel making you groggy during the day...but yes works for some with bipolar.


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

I use seroquel but only the tiniest dose, hard to say how much exactly but i use the 25mg tablets and bite the smallest bit off the side of a tablet. That's when i'm not on nardil.

I never seem to feel like i've slept well when i use the benzo or Z drugs, i'm not sure if it's because of how they effect the sleep stages. but i just never feel as refreshed after using them and end up tired sooner the next day.


----------

